# Need A Hard Worker Near Grand Rapids, MI



## michigancountry (Jan 18, 2011)

I am looking for an energetic guy that is willing to take that energy out on splitting and stacking firewood. 

I started my own buisness last year and am in need of some help this year. I have the acreage to cut, just need someone to join me in seeing if we can split and stack 500 cords of wood in 7 months.

Details:

Work starts in late February.
You duties include but are not limited to:
1. Splitting and Stacking firewood
2. Loading my truck and your truck (if you have one) with wood to take back to the splitting area.
3. Helping cut and buck trees as needed.
4. Helping deliver wood in the winter months.

Rate of Pay:

You will be payed on how many cords of wood you can split and stack 
$12.50 per cord

Lunch and the occasional dinner provided.

You will be paid at the end of the wood season
Since that is when I am paid you will have to wait til than but you will be paid good. If I feel you worked hard enough maybe I can raise it to 20 a cord. WE WILL SEE

Thanks for looking
PM me if interested


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 18, 2011)

michigancountry said:


> I am looking for an energetic guy that is willing to take that energy out on splitting and stacking firewood.
> 
> I started my own buisness last year and am in need of some help this year. I have the acreage to cut, just need someone to join me in seeing if we can split and stack 500 cords of wood in 7 months.
> 
> ...



So if you get a dirt cheap $150 per cord you're asking someone to split the work with you on $75,000 worth of wood for a whopping $6,250. Where do I sign up?!? lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 18, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> So if you get a dirt cheap $150 per cord you're asking someone to split the work with you on $75,000 worth of wood for a whopping $6,250. Where do I sign up?!? lol


 
Lmfao yeah, hell I'm in after expense I will be 50k in the hole lmao:monkey:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 19, 2011)

*El JEFE CHEAPO*



michigancountry said:


> I am looking for an energetic guy that is willing to take that energy out on splitting and stacking firewood.
> 
> I started my own buisness last year and am in need of some help this year. I have the acreage to cut, just need someone to join me in seeing if we can split and stack 500 cords of wood in 7 months.
> 
> ...


 
This probably isn't the right place for this ad. Try asking the guys that hang around the Home Depot parking lot looking for work. 

They _might_ be interested. I seriously doubt that anyone on here is going to work for slave labor prices. 

Your requirements are as ridiculous as your wage. Would _you_ take a job like that? If you'll cut, buck, haul with you own truck, and split for the price you offered I'm sure some of the pro firewood guys on here will hire you. Just for fun.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 19, 2011)

Gologit said:


> This probably isn't the right place for this ad. Try asking the guys that hang around the Home Depot parking lot looking for work.
> 
> They _might_ be interested. I seriously doubt that anyone on here is going to work for slave labor prices.
> 
> Your requirements are as ridiculous as your wage. Would _you_ take a job like that? If you'll cut, buck, haul with you own truck, and split for the price you offered I'm sure some of the pro firewood guys on here will hire you. Just for fun.


 
Hell even they're smarter than that he did not even include room and board


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Gologit said:


> This probably isn't the right place for this ad. Try asking the guys that hang around the Home Depot parking lot looking for work.
> 
> They _might_ be interested. I seriously doubt that anyone on here is going to work for slave labor prices.
> 
> Your requirements are as ridiculous as your wage. Would _you_ take a job like that? If you'll cut, buck, haul with you own truck, and split for the price you offered I'm sure some of the pro firewood guys on here will hire you. Just for fun.



lol I got a good sized pile of wood at the lot right now. Already cut so you only have to split it. I'll give $15 a cord, cash at the end of each day, and a beer if you behave yourself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 19, 2011)

What I really like about this post is that even if there are people that would work for that little, not a single one of them would have a clue how to survive for 7 mos without income while waiting for that "monster" check.


----------



## boatman (Jan 19, 2011)

Michigancountry,

Try splitting 1/3 for you,1/3 for him, 1/3rd for business expenses. Expenses to include gas and oil for saws and trucks, chains, repairs and such.

If you come into the deal with a running saw and two new chains, then you leave with a running saw and two new chains, paid for by that 3rd.

(This is splitting the gross income)


----------



## Cutter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can i bring my own splitter to?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 20, 2011)

I would think of looking for someone with a big processor one capable of 50 cords per day. See what they would split it for if you fed it with wood. Even on halves you would likely come out better! Instead of tying up 7months and getting robbed by your illegal you could pay out 37500.00 and be done in four days! That is 9375.00 per days worth of wood of course they ain't going to wait for winter


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 21, 2011)

MIcountry,

I'm hoping you made a typo on that 12.50 a cord.

Otherwise you're gonna be looking for a long time.

$12.50 an hour might get you some takers, but they wont be volunteering thier truck, and I wouldn't let 'em near a saw.

Got workmans comp?

Be carefull dude, and good luck.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## JohnH (Jan 21, 2011)

Wanted strong back,weak mind.:dazed:


----------



## flushcut (Jan 21, 2011)

michigancountry said:


> I am looking for an energetic guy that is willing to take that energy out on splitting and stacking firewood.
> 
> I started my own buisness last year and am in need of some help this year. I have the acreage to cut, just need someone to join me in seeing if we can split and stack 500 cords of wood in 7 months.
> 
> ...


 Dude you are a :censored: moron! $12.50 an hour you might be able to find a high school kid.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 1, 2011)

michigancountry said:


> I am looking for an energetic guy that is willing to take that energy out on splitting and stacking firewood.
> 
> I started my own buisness last year and am in need of some help this year. I have the acreage to cut, just need someone to join me in seeing if we can split and stack 500 cords of wood in 7 months.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder if this guy ever found a crew? :monkey:


----------

